# BCG Coding



## stockekt (Jan 19, 2012)

I am trying to clarify the correct way of coding BCG.  The nurse is doing the instillation of J9031.  I would use 51720, J9031.  A local Urology group is telling us to bill 99211 and J9031, doesn't make sense to me.  There is no separate e/m, the visit is just for the instillation.  Please advise.


----------



## tefranklin57 (Jan 23, 2012)

Use CPT 90586 & CPT 51720


----------



## stockekt (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you....I have so much to learn.


----------



## bill2doc (Jan 31, 2012)

I have only been paid using 51720 w/ J9031.  I wouldn't code 99211


----------

